# Cheaper to reload hevi-shot?



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the price per shell it costs to reload Hevi-Shot? My brother is trying to tell me that its cheaper to buy factory rather than reload? My better judgement is telling me this is not true!!! If it is however I guess I will have to eat my words.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

i purchase my Hevi-Shot packages from Ballistic products, For the 3' package the price is 124.99 but does not include powder. Chances are that you a reloader and have a scale,etc. This includes 100 primed cases and all the components. Good luck :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey adokken.. did that big green monster come out of the Mouse or the brandy bottle. :lol: Did hevi-steel bring him down? :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I recall seeing a bottle of heavishot for about $109 or $119 a 7 lb bottle. (Bismuth runs about $80).That is about $1 per ounce. I think the wads run 10 or 15 cents, 2 cents for the primer, probably 5-10 cents for powder and figure a dime for the hull. Your probably around a $1.50 -$1.60 per round on a 1 1/4 oz load.


----------

